# [Dec 25, 2013] portland christmas party (pdx hawthorne)



## scummy1990 (Dec 22, 2013)

im throwing a christmas party in hawthorne area already got all the neighborhood coming lmao if anyone is in town hmu for address got a couple local bands playing in backyard and obviously booze


----------



## Tude (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow --- Have fun!!! I have a couple people hitting my place for Christmas - including an stp peep who will be staying here for a bit. I have tons of food and it will be fun!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 22, 2013)

man, i wish i had known about it earlier. i would loved to have come down to check it out!


----------



## scummy1990 (Dec 23, 2013)

that would have been great matt....there will be plenty more parties if ur ever in town though lol


----------

